# Budgie tossing egg out of the nest box



## Greeny the budgie

My budgie laid an egg two days back and it was found broken on the floor of the cage. It seems that she laid it from the perch where she usually rests at night. Today she laid another one in the nest box, but is now trying to toss it out of the nest box. She sometimes tries to incubate it for a minute and then tries to toss it out. What should be done ?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

Please review the important information in the links below:*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
* 
Before we answer questions with regard to breeding, we need more information: 

How long have you owned budgies?
How old are the budgies you wish to breed?
Why specifically do you want to breed them?
Do you have any experience with breeding?
Are you certain the birds are not related?
What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------

